# Controladora de motores pap sin pc



## LORD KSPER (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

espero sea el lugar correcto para poner el tema, si no ruego a los moderadores me disculpen. soy nuevo en el foro y aficionado a la electronica, y espero que me puedan ayudar se los agradeceria infinitamente, despues de destripar varias impresoras, me encontre con un monton de componentes reutilizables, y varios motores paso a paso bipolares y unipolares  , decidi reutilizarlos, pero en la mayoria de los esquemas que hay se utiliza un chip programable o la pc, estos requieren de programas o codigos, y en eso de la programacion no se nada,   . es cierto que ya hay esquemas con todo y codigo pero quiero evitarme eso, ademas en el lugar donde vivo son muy inaccesibles o muy caros los componentes criticos. busque y me encontre con un esquema en el que no se utiliza un pic o la pc y me parecio muy interesante, 

mi duda es que si puedo sustituir el 74HC194 por el 74HC245, es que en un proyecto anterior lo compre, y de ser necesario no compro el que pide, tambien exite el esquema para motores bipolares, no recuerdo la pagina de donde lo saque, por ahi la tengo anotada si me permiten los moderadores la colagare. agradeceria comentarios de que tan bueno es este ciercuito para el control.
 [/img]


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2008)

Mira por aqui, es con componentes discretos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/


----------



## LORD KSPER (Jun 10, 2008)

saludos

muy interesantes circuitos, si tengo presupuesto armare los dos, aunque cabe aclarar que soy aficionado, y hay muchas cosas que aun no entiendo, como por ejemplo en el diagrama del cotrol bipolar propuesto en el post de fogonazo, veo un ic4 pero no se ve el nombre, no se si se hayan ya provado estos ciercuitos, me gustaria saber si alguien ya los armo y que nos platique como le fue y que tal el funcionamiento

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

*CD4516*  (IC 1 Contador Up/Dawn seteable. El de la izquierda)
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/320/109577_DS.pdf

*CD4001*  (IC 3 Cuadruple compuerta NOR)
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/208/108514_DS.pdf

*CD4049*  (IC 4 Sextuple buffer NO inversor)
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/90/109092_DS.pdf

*CD4030*  (IC 2 Cuandruple compuerta Exc OR)
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/208/206742_DS.pdf


----------



## LORD KSPER (Jun 10, 2008)

saludos

disculpen las molestias de mi ignorancia, pero creo que volvi a caer en dudas.
en el diagrama veo que el 
4516 es para el IC1,
el 4001  es para el IC2
el 4030 para el IC3
y nuevamente el IC2 se repite con el 4049
y fogonazo me da un orden diferente, 
entonces me queda pensar que el IC4 le corresponde el 4049, esto es correcto?

ahora con respecto al 4516 en el pin 15 que es el reloj o algo asi, con el 555 estara bien meterle señales como en el diagrama del unipolar?
y en el pin 10, la hoja de datos dice que se selecciona el sentido del giro, pero con que voltage?, conectandolo y desconectandolo a los 5v de la fuente o a la masa?, o como deve de ser?

y supongo que las salidas 1a ... id son para la bobina del esquemita de arriba, y 2a...2b son para el esquemita de abajo

esperando que aclaren mis dudas
gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

El orden que te pase es el correcto.

En efecto con un 555 le das pulsos para el movimiento del motor

Las salidas que empiezan con 1 son para la etapa de potencia de arriba, las que comienzan con 2 para las de abajo, la letra te indica a que base de que transistor conectar

Por ejemplo 1A corresponde a: Esquema superior base (A) de transistor T1


----------

